# How much do percocets 10mg go for?



## striker87413 (Jul 29, 2009)

i have access to perc10s and i have been selling em for 5 a pop. how much do they normally go for?


----------



## .Calico (Jul 29, 2009)

Sounds about right if your clientel is highschool kids. $3 a pop is pushing it. $2 for vics. Maybe that's just Michigan though.


----------



## thehairyllama (Jul 30, 2009)

Yeah that must be michagan lmao. percs go for the mg value here. ie 5 for a 5mg, 7 for a 7mg and 10 for a 10mg and so on and so forth.


----------



## aknight3 (Jul 30, 2009)

jesus i would never pay more than 50 cents a milligram for anything, maybe 75 cents for gods dope


----------



## shepj (Jul 30, 2009)

$10 ripping off a retard, $5 ripping off highschool kids. lol.


----------



## nuggetgrower (Jul 31, 2009)

Prices are whack in my town. 10mg perc $15 in quantity maybe 10mg perc for $10 a piece. It's crazy. I never get them locally. 

.50 per mg is pretty standard in most parts of the country


----------



## fried at 420 (Jul 31, 2009)

yea oxys are 80 bux for one 80mg here


----------



## thehairyllama (Jul 31, 2009)

60 for an OC 80 over here. But opiates arent my forte. Even though I like to do them sometimes.


----------



## fried at 420 (Jul 31, 2009)

i like opiates the first time i did OC was a couple years back i took 1 80mg and couldent move it was awesome


----------



## nuggetgrower (Aug 1, 2009)

I like them. I just can't afford the high prices, so i only get them if I have an injured friend who wants to spare me a few.

Sounds crazy but anybody ever had sex on painkillers? It's a mission to finish. Probably the greatest thing ever, just laying pipe for a couple hours straight and feeling good from the pills.


----------



## vertise (Aug 1, 2009)

80 oc 20 bucks, percs 10 mil 4 for 15


----------



## vertise (Aug 1, 2009)

dont do any of that stuff though


----------



## inthebuilding08 (Aug 1, 2009)

yea .50 a mg is what iv always heard


----------



## KaleoXxX (Aug 1, 2009)

vertise said:


> 80 oc 20 bucks, percs 10 mil 4 for 15


you would be my best friend, thats a crazy price for ocs!
i wouldnt pay 15 for perk 10s tho



nuggetgrower said:


> I like them. I just can't afford the high prices, so i only get them if I have an injured friend who wants to spare me a few.
> 
> Sounds crazy but anybody ever had sex on painkillers? It's a mission to finish. Probably the greatest thing ever, just laying pipe for a couple hours straight and feeling good from the pills.


i is damn near impossible to nut on a high dose of OCs or perks. if i want to impress a lady with stamina ill skip the viagra and lavitra and extenze and go straight for 120mg of OC. on time a girl spent 150 bucks on getting me all OCed out so i could fuck her for hours. it was worth it for me



striker87413 said:


> i have access to perc10s and i have been selling em for 5 a pop. how much do they normally go for?


$10 is the typical price for 10mg perks, make that paper dude, and dont chatge a dime less


----------



## 420ganja420 (Aug 1, 2009)

I would never pay over .50/mg for vics/percs/etc.


----------



## vertise (Aug 1, 2009)

the percs 10mil are 4 for 15. so about 3.75 each


----------



## KaleoXxX (Aug 1, 2009)

oh 4 for 15 is a steal and a half, you would be my best friend lol


----------



## vertise (Aug 1, 2009)

if you guys are into that stuff which i am not you should try poppy pod tea. Can by it online and its very cheap. Friends love it cause it numbs you up for 6 hours. All it is are the dried poppy pods brewed in water. Usually two pods a cup. If anyone is interested i can post links and places where they are purchased. 10 years ago they used to sell the pods in flower stores but now they dont.


----------



## KaleoXxX (Aug 1, 2009)

i had some last year, good stuff


----------



## .Calico (Aug 1, 2009)

$15 for a perc? Now I've heard it all. That's crazy! A bag of heroin is $10! Oxys run me $15 for 40mg or $25 for an 80. The "Pill Ladies" upped the price to $60-$80 per 80 a couple years ago. My friends and i just pooled our $ and made a run to Detroit and picked up close to 10 bundles of H. Let those bitches sit on thier pills for a couple months and you can bet thier prices will fall. Most of them wouldn't be able to pay for thier scripts if they didn't sell half of it. I understand they're running a risk but at $80 a pill they're just taking advantage of people.


----------



## vertise (Aug 1, 2009)

h is bad man. and a bag is 5 bucks... a bag that will treat you like a 80 oc. still H is bad. very addictive. just like oc. I say the cheapest thing if you enjoy getting that doped up is poppy tea. cost 2 dollars a dose and is like a 40 dollar bag of h.


----------



## vertise (Aug 1, 2009)

poppy tea contains chemical 100 times more potent then H.


----------



## striker87413 (Aug 1, 2009)

vertise said:


> poppy tea contains chemical 100 times more potent then H.


so where can u get some poppy tea? i dont like doing pills but tea might be nice. does poppy tea show up on a drug test as h


----------



## vertise (Aug 1, 2009)

lol oh yea your talking about alot of different things in poppy tea. H is just one of the many. poppy tea contains morphine, codiene, fenatyl, along with almost every pain killer.


----------



## vertise (Aug 1, 2009)

whatever you get from a poppy pod you get in the tea. its not something that gets around drug tests


----------



## 420ganja420 (Aug 1, 2009)

vertise said:


> lol oh yea your talking about alot of different things in poppy tea. H is just one of the many. poppy tea contains morphine, codiene, fenatyl, along with almost every pain killer.



Do not believe anything this dumbass tells you. Just from this post here, I know you are completely retarded towards the plant and it's alkaloids. Hell, you may just be dumb towards all drugs.


Poppies contain:

morphine, codeine, papaverine, thebaine, and noscapine. 

They *do not* contain fentanyl or "every other pain killer" you dumbass twat.

You can synthesize just about every pain killer from them but that does does not mean they contain every pain killer known to man.

Heroin is not in poppies. Heroin is semi-senthetic meaning it is partially man made. The only thing that is natural about heroin is that it is derived from morphine which is found naturally in the poppy.

You are getting the alkaloids I listed wether or not you make opium or poppy tea. The alkaloids do not change unless we interfere with them.

I hate it when people post out their ass.
I hate it when people bash the joy plant.
I hate morons like you.

Now fuck off or watch what comes out of your keyboard because your dumbass information is going to get someone killed or in some serious trouble.


EDIT:




vertise said:


> h is bad man. and a bag is 5 bucks... a bag that will treat you like a 80 oc. still H is bad. very addictive. just like oc. I say the cheapest thing if you enjoy getting that doped up is poppy tea. cost 2 dollars a dose and is like a 40 dollar bag of h.


I would love to see where H sells for $5 a bag. You must be getting some seriously cut, un-potent shit if it is only $5. A bag here goes for around $20 depending on who you know.

Heroin cannot be compared to oxy. Oxy is thebaine derived and heroin is morphine derived. I bet you have not taken a single pain killer in your life. The highs are completely different. 

Yes they are both addictive but only for extended use. It is possible to dabble with them if you are strong willed but most of the people will get addicted anyway.

You would be extremely lucky to get pods for $2. They are more like $2 each and 1 pod aint gonna do shit for tea.

Damn you are retarded. Poppy tea isn't going to treat you like H does. There is no rush or intense euphoria like H in poppy tea. Heroin is way stronger than morphine and morphine is pretty much the most active ingredient in a poppy. You would need a ridiculously large dose of tea (which will kill you) to reach the same effects as H.



vertise said:


> poppy tea contains chemical 100 times more potent then H.


Are you fucking retarded? Fentanyl is 100x stronger than morphine. I think that is what you are thinking. Bet you thought fentanyl is the strongest pain killer, well EH! Sulfentanil is up to 10x stronger than it. But wait, there is more! Carfentanil is over 10,000x more potent than morphine making it over 1,000x stronger than fentanyl.



vertise said:


> whatever you get from a poppy pod you get in the tea. its not something that gets around drug tests


Finally one smart thing that come from all your posts! Still, that does not justify just how dumb you really are.


----------



## .Calico (Aug 1, 2009)

If he's paying $5 for a bag of h, I'm sure his poppy tea is stronger!!! LOL!!! He probably learned all that in Dare Class! So much for your street credit, moron.


----------



## dubinchauvin (Aug 1, 2009)

8 and some times 10 in south louisiana


----------



## striker87413 (Aug 1, 2009)

so how much is in a bag for $20? i can also get 2mg pills of dilodid and i heard its like pure h. i sell those for $10 a pop as well as 60mg of morphine sulfate so that that also a good deal?


----------



## .Calico (Aug 1, 2009)

striker87413 said:


> so how much is in a bag for $20?


 It depends. I can pick up a .1g-.15g bag here in Lansing for $10 but if your in a small town, you can pay anywhere from $20-$30.


striker87413 said:


> i can also get 2mg pills of dilodid and i heard its like pure h. i sell those for $10 a pop as well as 60mg of morphine sulfate so that that also a good deal?


Ten bucks is decent for 60mg morphine but not 2mg of Dilaudid. I get 8mg dillies for that price. Also, it only compares to h if it's injected but it doesn't hold a candle to good heroin. Otherwise if you're eating/sniffing it, it's very weak. The going rate for a gram of pure heroin is over $220. When you buy it in packs, it's rarely over 60%, but usually under 40%. Until you have been using for a few years, you're going to ripped off frequently.


----------



## .Calico (Aug 1, 2009)

It's hard to take anyones word for heroin purity when your're just starting out. 25% pure will rock you at first. In the begining you'll get weak dope because 1, you're an easy target, and 2, the dealer doesn't want your death on his hands. Don't ever try to come off as a hard ass when you're just starting out. Tell your guy that you're new to the game and ask him how much should you start out with. And always, always do a "test line/shot" when you hook-up on some new dope. Safety First!!!


----------



## shepj (Aug 2, 2009)

.Calico said:


> It's hard to take anyones word for heroin purity when your're just starting out. 25% pure will rock you at first. In the begining you'll get weak dope because 1, you're an easy target, and 2, the dealer doesn't want your death on his hands. Don't ever try to come off as a hard ass when you're just starting out. Tell your guy that you're new to the game and ask him how much should you start out with. And always, always do a "test line/shot" when you hook-up on some new dope. Safety First!!!


man.. East Coast has scary high purity bomb (especially within the passed couple of weeks). But good advice bro.


----------



## NavySEALsVet (Aug 26, 2012)

I get a script for oxycodone 30mg they are the Shit when I feel.its effect I go in my garden for hoursssss lol


----------



## OLD DUDE (Aug 26, 2012)

Just paid $15 for 30, of coarse just had back surgery kind of a waiste to use them on pain


----------



## Trippy Mayne (Aug 26, 2012)

I buy Percocet 10mg for $2 dollars a pill in bulk (More than 30 pills at a time.) About $4 for them when I'm just buying a few, thats a decent price at least


----------



## NavySEALsVet (Aug 26, 2012)

I'd hook.u up in return for sum dank if you were in my town Aurora Colorado is even give u a free one if u were in that pain I just popped a dilaudid hope to.feel itvsine I'm.tolerenced to.oxys


----------



## NavySEALsVet (Aug 26, 2012)

Damn trippy you getting a deal saluted to that


----------



## Trippy Mayne (Aug 26, 2012)

Heroin I could get 0.3g for $15 which is a sice price but I'll never do H in my life


----------



## Trippy Mayne (Aug 26, 2012)

NavySEALsVet said:


> Damn trippy you getting a deal saluted to that


 yeah I suppose..


----------



## Unregistered User (Aug 26, 2012)

I wish i could get them percs right now I would have a good time.
When I was fiending once I bought two 20mg Percocets for $20 I know big rip off but hey I was desperate..


----------



## Trippy Mayne (Aug 26, 2012)

Unregistered User said:


> I wish i could get them percs right now I would have a good time.
> When I was fiending once I bought two 20mg Percocets for $20 I know big rip off but hey I was desperate..


You must of been fiending hard, harder than a Crack head, I would never pay $20 for let alone two pills of anything. A pill should be least expensive


----------



## high|hgih (Aug 27, 2012)

A lot of people around here are assholes and do $1/1mg which is retarded. A guy I work with does $0.50/1mg so I just buy from him if I want opiates..


----------



## alonefarmer420 (Aug 27, 2012)

^^ same around seattle it's straight a dollar a milligram. 80mg oxy's go for a even 80$


----------



## high|hgih (Aug 27, 2012)

> *
> 
> ^^ same around seattle it's straight a dollar a milligram. 80mg oxy's go for a even 80$​
> 
> ...


Lol might as well do dope


----------



## MrEDuck (Aug 27, 2012)

Dope is so much cheaper than pharmies it's ridiculous. And now that harder to abuse pills are becoming common dope is becoming popular in areas that had never seen heroin.


----------



## Trippy Mayne (Aug 27, 2012)

Thats a deal I dont know why this line is chasing my words??


----------



## Trippy Mayne (Aug 27, 2012)

Directed toward high ghih


----------



## high|hgih (Aug 30, 2012)

> *
> 
> Dope is so much cheaper than pharmies it's ridiculous. And now that harder to abuse pills are becoming common dope is becoming popular in areas that had never seen heroin.​
> 
> ...


Exactly.. 

And what trippy?


----------



## high|hgih (Aug 30, 2012)

I just dont get it lol


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 30, 2012)

yah, i don't get why someone would spend $80 on an oxy when they could get 8 bags of dope for the same price and be way more effed up for much longer...

hate to say it, but dope ftw, lol...


----------



## high|hgih (Aug 30, 2012)

Right, lol makes me wanna eat soccer moms


----------



## PaPerson (Apr 30, 2016)

shepj said:


> $10 ripping off a retard, $5 ripping off highschool kids. lol.


Totalky agree,3 to 4,$5 max. Never pay over 50 cents milligram as rule of thumb.Unless u live in bumfucked Egypt,whole supply demand thing & even then buck mg.is just crazy!


----------



## Chef420 (Apr 30, 2016)

Hey noob! (So am I). You've just replied to a 4 yrs old thread. Come on over and live in the now.
Do you have a grow going?

Chef


----------



## skoalmint614 (May 8, 2016)

perc 10s for for 10$ street value as of today where i live midwest.


----------

